# Late reports and LIGHT review



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

So Shooter had been telling me about a light that resembled the KFS type LED light and I had to try it out. I wanted to give it a real test, meaning lots of use, intentionally leaving it on, throwing it on the ground, leaving it under saltwater, kicking it etc. I figure he spoke so good about it why not try and break it and see whats up.

Well, the light is good. Actually its excellent. It's the light from 

http://www.yakattack.us/

It is high enough for it to be seen in the dark, yet also light enough where it doesn't get the yak tipsy like some of the other lights do. Also the pvc is good, it doesn't scratch, doesn't break since it gives, etc. I hit all kinds of things with it and it didn't break. Thats good. 

I took the flag off since I'm not a fan of them catching hooks. The light is BRIGHT. It produces enough light where I don't need my headlamp, another good, good thing. It's so bright actually I turned it off a few times when fishing since it looked like a damn beacon to tell other people where I was fishing. The tape on it is a very good idea and works well, you can see from one of the photos where any type of light just makes it glow, even without the light activated.

On to the torture test. I ran over it with my tahoe on gravel. I left in underwater at kipto for about an hour. I left it on all night a couple of times. I dropped it more times than I care to admit. I kicked it, did I mention banging it like an ax a couple of times to see if it was tough enough??? Well it is... It works, and I am very, VERY happy with it. The foam on the bottom also keeps it from rattling in the rod holder. Easy to use and it hasn't broken yet, I can barely get 2 trips from the other crap lights I was using. A+ on a great product, check it out if your looking for a yak light.

Btw, there were stripers at the ships, and lots of pups in rudee.









no flash









flash









pups









sissyfish


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty werk and nice report. Glad we didn't run you over on the 21' Contender. Damn its cold on the water!


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Did you...*

Do an ugly paint job on the trident??? You have to quit messing sweet things up by painting them....You are no artist.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jebson38 said:


> Do an ugly paint job on the trident??? You have to quit messing sweet things up by painting them....You are no artist.


i wouldnt call that a question. Yeah I made myself a promise to no longer spray paint things while I couldn't fish... But its only January so no telling how good that promise is....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

AL_N_VB said:


> Purty werk and nice report. Glad we didn't run you over on the 21' Contender. Damn its cold on the water!


you got a boat?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> you got a boat?


nope. Full time Ho till the beach and creeks warms up. Damn fresh striper tastes so dang good!....

Lets get a striper charter together.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

sure. I'm free on the 17th.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Neil
I said to test it out, I didnt say nutten about seeing if it would stand up to a Navy Seal assult  I am suprised ya didnt attack a pitbull with it 

Now give it back so someone else can give it a try 

PS; sweet report bud


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I was fishing with Chad Hoover at teh ships on 12/21 and he discovered how to break one. Of course you have to slam it on the door of the truck to do it.:redface:

I love my VISIPole and never leave home without it.


----------

